# Did you ever have a BAD time at Walt Disney World?



## icydog (Jun 6, 2010)

I did. I took my granddaughter this May and it was horrible. My feet hurt, I had blisters, she kept crying and whining. It was awful.. She was so homesick and then she acted like a little general with demands for this and that all day. It was not fun for either of us and I spent a fortune too. There were some good moments like when they picked her as Princess of the Day at Cindy's Castle but I think, on the whole, it was not a good time. 

Of course, I haven't heard that she had a bad time but the crying told me something. I tried real hard but I know I lost   my patience too often. It was not the trip I envisioned. 

Did this ever happen to you. Did you plan a vacation to WDW only to have a really miserable time?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2010)

That's too bad!  How old is your granddaughter?  Did you have on new shoes?


----------



## icydog (Jun 6, 2010)

She's 6. Yes, I had on new shoes!!! I should have known better. She was relentless though. We'd be on one ride and she would be asking what's next or can I have something. She never enjoyed what she was doing. She was always worried she wouldn't get this or that. It was sad. By the end of the week she and I did better but at the beginning, we both wanted to go home. 

Believe me, If I could have found a decent airfare we would have gone home. She was SOOO homesick and never enjoyed anything.


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 6, 2010)

NEVER!  We've taken our granddaughter many times but she is a very easy going child.  We spend alot of time together so we know what to expect from each other.

A few years ago we had a big family reunion in Orlando.  We went to Disney with 25+ people and three family members in wheel chairs.  It sure slowed things down a bit but with a bit of patience and some adjustments to our expectations, we did fine.  One of the extended families were a real pain in the you-know-what.  I managed to find ways to avoid them and will never invite them again.  

Deb


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 6, 2010)

icydog said:


> Yes, I had on new shoes!!! I should have known better.



The only time I ever had what would have to be considered a bad time at WDW was in 2001 when I was also wearing new shoes.  What was I thinking???  My feet hurt so bad, I could barely walk.  Definitely put a real damper on things, and kept us (well, me anyway) from doing a lot of the things we'd planned.

Next closest to a bad time was last year, when it rained! and Rained!! and _*RAINED!!! *_the entire week we were there.  I've never done WDW with an umbrella before, but we had no choice.  It helped a bit, but we were always wet and cold, and very glad to get back to the timeshare at the end of the day.  A thoroughly miserable time.

But my hat's off to you.  The one thing in life I have the least amount of patience for is an impatient, whiny child.   

Dave


----------



## Transit (Jun 6, 2010)

When my son was 6 he didn't want to go on any rides at all. He enjoyed walking and taking in the sites but refused to get on anything. He got tired quickly. That meant leaving the park going back to the room and coming back later in the day. One of the days we were met at the AK gate by a remote controlled talking garbage can. That set him off to the point he didn't want to enter the park. Looking back  it was funny but at the time it wasn't. It felt like such a waste of money but he does have good memories of those early trips.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2010)

DS and I were at Disneyland in CA last year for 7 days - we each had one really miserable day with a 24 hour stomach virus.  When DS threw up on a bus, in a lunch sack on my lap, and the bottom went out of the bag, I really lost my patience!  (DS has Aspergers, a form of high functioning autism, and did not forewarn me until it was too late, that he was going to vomit.)


----------



## Numismatist (Jun 6, 2010)

I dunno, I'll let you know - I'm there in 3 weeks!!!!!:whoopie: :whoopie: 

It's the happiest place on Earth, isn't it?


----------



## mecllap (Jun 6, 2010)

Numismatist said:


> It's the happiest place on Earth, isn't it?



Well, I've seen lots of mighty unhappy people there -- can only hope they had fun at least part of the time.

We had a kind of rough trip (at least it seemed that way day to day) a while back -- hot, crowded, we just weren't on the same wavelength, but when DD was looking through the scrapbook I did, she commented, "Wow, I didn't remember that we had that much fun on that trip!"

We've coped with sickness, small injuries, bad weather, disappointments, etc., but somehow we keep going back and loving it.  I expect if the OP took lots of photos, the 6yo will remember it as a fun place to go -- sounds like it was one of those "learning experiences" types of trips, and the next ones will be much improved.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 6, 2010)

I gather that granddaughter's mom was not travelling with you.  WDW is a hard trip on the parents' when they take the family.  Inviting grandparents or aunts to help is very common for those week long WDW adventures.

I was the invited aunt on that summer trip in 2003. I hurt my knee on the hot tub steps, had the homesick 14yo niece from CA and introduced the 3 yo nephew from MD to Mickey - except the 'just 3 yo' freaked in terror. Mickey Mouse on TV does not try to high-five or shake hands.  Don't know which as nephew was wrapped around my neck depriving me of sight and oxygen. My other 2 nephews went on every rollercoaster - not my thing either.

The TS was Club Seville which had only 10 or so cable TV channels.  Thought that was bad til I stayed at DVC.  The best memory of that long trip was my Maryland sister, homesick CA niece, and I watching a dubbed horror movie filmed on my FL college campus .... a silly bonding thing.      

Your granddaughter is 6 years old. The next adventure will be better. You will have more experience. 

Added: Guess which aunt is that little nephew's favorite?


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I went one time and thought I had a great plan. Had sandals that I'd worn several times and were great support, so assumed my feet would be fine. But I live where I'm in shoes and socks far more than sandals, and this was April, so my feet weren't really tough enough to handle the heat and long days in sandals. I got huge blisters that covered the balls of my feet and were pretty deep. If I'd had tennies and socks to switch to, I might have been ok, but that was all I packed. I paid dearly for months afterwards until everything finally healed and the sensitivity wore off. Literally had water blisters under the other blisters, and weird callousy things up near my toes that also hurt. 

Now I don't go anywhere without 3-4 pairs of shoes, regardless of whether it seems to "make sense" or not. 

As far as the dear grand-daughter, sounds like quite the experience. Hind-sight is 20-20, so won't comment except to say maybe next time make sure there are other adults for part of the time? 6-7 days alone with one 6 year old that doesn't normally live with you/your rules, etc. in a strange place is quite a lot for both you and her!! Don't know how often she'd ever been overnight with you or visited for weekends before you took this trip. If she wasn't used to being around you alone that could have made her behavior different than expected. Disney can easily overwhelm young kids, even though we think it's so great! 

That being said, don't make assumptions that it would be the same next time (if you ever wish to try a next time) She'll be older and you can take time to explain the "rules" up front. Check out the Disney sites for threads about how to travel with kids before going to minimize the constant "wanting more" and for other advice. Or simply take a different grandchild.  I've got two who'd love to go!!  

(And glad to hear you tried Disney in May after seeing other posts and knowing all you're coping with)


----------



## chriskre (Jun 6, 2010)

Yup, when my nephew was around 4 we stayed in the campground and he was so excited that he got a bad case of the poopies.   It wasn't pretty and he was so upset.  His Mom didn't believe in giving medication to her son but since I'm a nurse I finally put my foot down and forced them to let us give him some pepto bismol.  After it kicked in he was a different child.  But he did scream when Tigger tried to go near him.  My niece ripped Tiggers tail and it kind of pissed off Tigger.  She was older so she was easier to deal with.  

After that experience I bought DVC so we wouldn't have to go-go-go on our Disney vacations but now we only do a few hours in the parks and then we have relax time when the heat is the worst and the trips go much much better.  A yearly pass helps you to not feel you have to cram everything into one trip which adds to the stressing factors.  

The kids are now teens and they want to go to Universal instead.   

Oh well, at least I still enjoy Disney.


----------



## YeongWoo (Jun 6, 2010)

icydog said:


> I did. I took my granddaughter this May and it was horrible. My feet hurt, I had blisters, she kept crying and whining. It was awful.. She was so homesick and then she acted like a little general with demands for this and that all day. It was not fun for either of us and I spent a fortune too. There were some good moments like when they picked her as Princess of the Day at Cindy's Castle but I think, on the whole, it was not a good time.
> 
> Of course, I haven't heard that she had a bad time but the crying told me something. I tried real hard but I know I lost   my patience too often. It was not the trip I envisioned.
> 
> Did this ever happen to you. Did you plan a vacation to WDW only to have a really miserable time?




I don't know if she sounds unhappy or just tired.  I always get the strollers and enforce a "let's leave the park for a while rule".  I have set times to take a break but when things start getting out of hand we just leave the park.  Kids don't always express their emotions properly and quite often they get misjudged.  I'll bet she had a great time with Grandma and will have fond memories of the trip.  

Of course adults also want the kids to follow their agenda and that's my problem.  I have this compulsion to plan the trip and make the kids follow my plan.  It was a real "aha" moment when I read some advice that the goal of the trip was to have a good time not cover the entire park.  Prior to that I thought it was normal to need a few days off after a trip to WDW.  I guess the issue is what is a good day?


----------



## elaine (Jun 6, 2010)

*that happens sometimes*

I put my older child on a plane by herself at 6 to grandparents in Fla and she had a ball--my younger one (now 9) is not yet ready for sleepaway scout or church camp, so I could see my younger one at 6 getting homesick, while my older child would have stayed on the rides until 2AM, if someone let her--just different kids.
When mine were 6, I would do 2 WDW days utilizing fast passes and not wait (meaning skip) anything over 25 minute wait--unless it was a long show.  We spend afternoon at pool and a few hours at the DVC kids' club---my 6 yr old liked going in and just coloring--anything more and they would start complaining. Try another trip at 8 or 9--there is a big difference in age by then---realize that for an 8 or 9 year  old--a fun day at the pool/kids club is good, also.  Sorry about your trip---that is tough when you had high expectations for a special trip. Elaine


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 6, 2010)

We went to WDW for the first time three years ago.  We loved it so much that we've gone back for 2 weeks every year since then, went to Disneyland three times last year, and went to Disneyland Paris earlier this year.  And now we've bought a timeshare in Orlando.  

Comfortable shoes are definitely a necessity.  "Mole skin" is a lifesaver.  I've also heard that if you bring two pairs of shoes and alternate between the two (one on one day, the other on the next), they wear differently on your feet so it gives parts of your feet a break.

Our kids were 4 and (almost) 2 the first time.  Now they're 7 and 4 (and a newborn!).  They're tall for their ages and daredevils, so they really enjoy riding the rides.  Our daughter rode the Tower of Terror a few days before she turned two (and loved it!).  Last year (around her 4th birthday), her favorite ride was Expedition Everest.  This year, she'll be 48" and I'm sure she'll enjoy the new rides that opens up.

The biggest thing for them is all the characters, though.  My daughter was afraid of most of them the first couple years, but she *loved* the princesses.

Take it easy and do things at their pace.  Encourage them to try other things, but don't force them.

There will be problems with some things, but don't let them get to you.  Make the most of the magical time.  And take lots of pictures.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Don't waste your time energy and  money on the peak times*

While we in general have enjoyed Disney parks one time in particular stands out as a really negative experience we never want to repeat. We were at the Magic Kingdom in a heavy holiday period (Easter I think) when the park was actually closed. It was so packed that they had opened the usually off limits gates to the employee only areas and were ushering people out saying "You can get out here".  If you stayed it was literally impossible to move around or to enjoy anything. An actual nightmare that we were paying to suffer in. 

Never again. Now we purposely plan to never set foot in a Disney park if there is any hint that its a busy time. We ideally try the slowest times like early January, September, November or early to mid-December when you can literally walk into almost any ride with virtually no wait. It is the only way to get value and actually enjoy Disney for us.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 7, 2010)

Slow times are definitely best.  We went to Disneyland Paris mid-week, off-season earlier this year, and we were able to WALK ON most rides, including Space Mountain (and theirs is better than the ones at DL or WDW).  I made one trip to Disneyland last year where the wait time for Toy Story Mania was only 10 minutes.  I had to take a picture of the sign!  It's normally 45 minutes or more.


----------



## logan115 (Jun 7, 2010)

Transit said:


> When my son was 6 he didn't want to go on any rides at all. He enjoyed walking and taking in the sites but refused to get on anything. He got tired quickly. That meant leaving the park going back to the room and coming back later in the day. One of the days we were met at the AK gate by a remote controlled talking garbage can. That set him off to the point he didn't want to enter the park. Looking back  it was funny but at the time it wasn't. It felt like such a waste of money but he does have good memories of those early trips.



Our son is 6, and our trip last month was his 3rd (lucky kid, eh ?).  There are still TONS of rides that he's yet to go on for the same reasons listed above.  This trip he finally went on Pirates of the Caribbean which was a HUGE breakthrough.  But he absolutely loves it down there, and the upside of him not having been on many of the rides is that there's still a lot that will be "new" to him next time.

It is frustrating at times, and at times we've felt like we're wasting money since he wasn't going on all the rides he could - but that all goes out the window when you see the smile on his face walking down Main Street.

Chris


----------



## logan115 (Jun 7, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> While we in general have enjoyed Disney parks one time in particular stands out as a really negative experience we never want to repeat. We were at the Magic Kingdom in a heavy holiday period (Easter I think) when the park was actually closed. It was so packed that they had opened the usually off limits gates to the employee only areas and were ushering people out saying "You can get out here".  If you stayed it was literally impossible to move around or to enjoy anything. An actual nightmare that we were paying to suffer in.
> 
> Never again. Now we purposely plan to never set foot in a Disney park if there is any hint that its a busy time. We ideally try the slowest times like early January, September, November or early to mid-December when you can literally walk into almost any ride with virtually no wait. It is the only way to get value and actually enjoy Disney for us.




Have never gone during peak times, and doubt that we ever will.  Our last three trips have been in May and it's been perfect - great weather and low crowds.

You have the chance to do soooooo much more when you're not waiting in line for an hour to go on rides.

Chris


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 7, 2010)

logan115 said:


> It is frustrating at times, and at times we've felt like we're wasting money since he wasn't going on all the rides he could - but that all goes out the window when you see the smile on his face walking down Main Street.


Exactly.  You don't have to do everything.  It's the experience.  Pick things the kids will enjoy.  If they have favorite characters, find out where those characters will be.  If they have specific types of rides they like, seek out those rides.  If you're a foodie, there are some pretty good restaurants (although many have to be reserved 180 days in advance to get in).  Character meals are great for many.  Bippity Boppity Boutique can be fun for some girls.  There are a bunch of shows.  There's stuff for all ages and all interests.

Some attractions at each park that would be especially good for kids:

*Magic Kingdom*
Jungle Cruise
It's a Small World
The Laugh Floor (Monster's Inc.)
Winnie the Pooh
Mickey's Philharmagic
Peter Pan's Flight
Snow White
Enchanted Tiki Room
Tomorrowland Transit Authority
Goofy's Barnstormer (kid's roller coaster, great "starter" roller coaster)

*Epcot*
Nemo & Friends
Soarin'
Innoventions
Spaceship Earth (not Mission Space)
Kidcot stations around the World Showcase
Living With The Land
Test Track (if they're a little daring)

*Hollywood Studios*
Toy Story Mania
Eating at Pizza Planet (if they're fans of Toy Story)
Beauty and the Beast (show)
Magic of Disney Animation
Playhouse Disney (show)
Voyage of the Little Mermaid (show)
Honey I Shrunk The Kids (playground)
Star Tours (great intro "thrill ride")

*Animal Kingdom*
Kilimanjaro Safari (get a Fast Pass or get there early)
Lion King (show)
Finding Nemo (show)
Rafiki's Planet Watch (including a petting zoo)
Playground in Dinoland

I included Goofy's Barnstormer, Star Tours, and Test Track in the lists, but I wouldn't do those with kids unless they're ready for a little bit of thrill.  They're extremely mild (at least the first two are, Test Track is slightly more intense), but they're great "starter" rides to let kids see that the thrill rides can be fun.  Goofy's Barnstormer (35" height requirement) was my daughter's first roller coaster (shortly before she turned two!), and I was fortunate enough to videotape it (from the car in front of her).  It's fun to watch the look on her face turn from "concern" to joy a 5-10 seconds into the ride.  She rode it (at her request) several times that day, and that was the start of her love of thrill rides.  She'll be 48" within a few months (and she's just 4!), and I'm looking forward to see what she thinks of the more thrilling rides that she hasn't been tall enough to ride.

I think one of the keys with kids is to let them take it at their own pace.  Encourage them, but if they say no, drop it.  If you push them, they won't enjoy it.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Jun 7, 2010)

my daughter visited Disney World 5 times before she turned 3.  Most were 2 week trips.  She hasn't complained yet.  
since she is able to speak now, I dont't know if I want to go after reading this thread.


----------



## ttt (Jun 7, 2010)

We were at Walt disney world for the Mellinium, stayed on site. There was so much traffic, it took the bus 2 hours to get from the hotel to the front gate. When we arrived, the line at the snack bars were forever long, could not get a cup of coffee. The park closed to additional guests very early, but the crowds were unbearable. We left the park for the day as Customer relations was refunding or giving free pass' for another day. The New Years entertainment that night was crowded, but great, but my wife spent the rest of the week in bed with the flu...
With that said, I have always found Disney as an organisation that knows how to do things right.


----------



## JackieD (Jun 7, 2010)

icydog said:


> I did. I took my granddaughter this May and it was horrible. My feet hurt, I had blisters, she kept crying and whining. It was awful.. Did this ever happen to you. Did you plan a vacation to WDW only to have a really miserable time?



Funny, I had the same experience EXCEPT is was my 70 & 73 yo parents!   I WAS a total Disney nut before the 'dream trip'.  I took my parents and my brother and sister joined us for my Dad's 70th birthday.  I was so excited because I traded into the Wilderness Lodge, it was low season and I worked out getting the military discount tickets.  The week was miserable, too many issues to even list. The highlights though were: Parents complained non stop, my dad and brother got into political 'discussions' every day.  My sister wanted to sit in the bar (I should've too).  After 2 days I was ready to get back on a plane but like you, it was way too expensive.   My husband can't believe I have no desire to return.  It used to be the Happiest Place on Earth for me but sadly no more.  Maybe time will lessen the pain


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 7, 2010)

Alan, you went over New Year's!  OMG!  Now I want to avoid that week for sure.  :rofl:


----------



## Pat H (Jun 7, 2010)

Went last October with almost 3 yr old princess granddaughters. See avatar. However, their parents, other grandma, grandpa & wife and their 11 yr old daughter were also there. Made it a lot easier on everyone. It was hot even in Oct. They would get cranky and we would leave the park and come back later. We didn't go every day either and I only stayed for 5 of the 7 days.

This October I'll be going again with almost 4 yr old grandson, his parents & 16 yr old brother, other grandma and 16 yr old cousin. The trip is for my 16 yr old grandson thru Make-A-Wish so they will be going to Disney, Universal & Sea World. I can only stay for 3-4 days but my plan is to do Magic Kingdom with the 3 yr old. I want to see his excitement. He loves going to Great Adventure/Six Flags so I think he will definitely enjoy MK.

I always wear different shoes, alternating between sandals and sneaks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 7, 2010)

I broke out in a sun rash that was so severe after being in the pool one day (not sunburn because I wore sunscreen for that), I couldn't wear anything but my underwear or swimsuit for two days because I itched non-stop.  I never swim in a pool in the sun now.  I always swim at a shady pool, or in the evening.  I thought I outgrew that rash, but apparently it was just in wait.


----------



## WINSLOW (Jun 7, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I broke out in a sun rash that was so severe after being in the pool one day (not sunburn because I wore sunscreen for that), I couldn't wear anything but my underwear or swimsuit for two days because I itched non-stop.  I never swim in a pool in the sun now.  I always swim at a shady pool, or in the evening.  I thought I outgrew that rash, but apparently it was just in wait.



It's funny you said that, this May I was there and got a bad rash on my face, all over.  Looked like a cross between poison ivy and teenage acne, but wasn't.  I use to get sun poisoning on my arms & legs years ago, but never on my face.  I used the same 60 block on my face that I always do, so it wasn't a reaction to that.  Being from the north and not being out in the sun since last year than sitting in the hot sun of Fl all day must just trigger the rashes. 

 Anyway my point is, if you get a cortizone cream it clears up really quick.  (Guess I'll have to start taking mine with me again).


----------



## wcfr1 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have had both good and bad experiences. What makes a bad trip?

Huge crowds, 45 minute or longer lines for rides and food and 90 degree heat and humidity. Just being misserably hot, standing in long lines and thinking how much this is costing just sucks. Throw a couple kid tantrums and fights in and presto... you have a bad trip.

Going in the off season isn't a slam dunk either. Went last month, the week before Memorial day, thinking we were safe. Just Thursday to Sunday. Thursday was fine. No crowds and just starting to warm up. Friday got more crowded. The weekend was terrible. Why? Was the last weekend of the $99 4 day special so everyone was getting their last days. Plus at Hollywood Studios it was the first weekend of some Star Wars special. Little Jedi Knights and Star Wars worshipers everywhere.

At 10AM we headed to BuzzLightyear for a Fastpass. Return time was 7PM. That just blows.


----------



## Numismatist (Jun 7, 2010)

All of these posts makes me think that it's time for a 5TH major theme park at Disney to absorb the crowds...I wonder if that would just draw more people down?

Crowds and the fact that Disney are EXPERTS at separating you from your money, does leave a bitter taste; the flip side:  there's no place like Disney!


----------



## icydog (Jun 7, 2010)

I have gone to WDW too many times to count. I took my kids when they were little and I took them when they were in their pre-teens and I won sales contests. So we went then. In 1992 my husband and I bought into DVC and we continued to add points throughout the years. So we have been many, many, times, probably over 100. BUT this trip was the pits. We have had bad trips before but I think this one was worse because my expectations were so high and because I never counted on my Granddaughter being such a pain. I love her and she does visit me a lot but for the time being I am staying away from them. I need a rest. ALSO it was the only time I went alone with a kid since I was in my 30's (many years ago)

To the lady who had blisters....I encountered blisters on top of blisters too. I still have the calluses to prove it.


----------



## elaine (Jun 7, 2010)

*don't stay away*

realize that was just a bad trip, for a variety of reasons and chalk it up--but don't stay away--why not pop over for a short visit, bring a Disney coloring book, etc. and talk about SOMETHING FUN from the trip and say (within earshot of her parents) that "Grandma was really tired and her feet hurt so she couldn't have as much fun as she wanted...now let's color that princess"---and leave it at that--her parents will appreciate the olive-leaf gesture and it will put your granddaughter at ease. Six year olds can be little buggers. Elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 7, 2010)

I will have to bring cortisone cream with me next time.  Benadryl spray worked but felt icky, and taking Benadryl orally just made me sleepy.  The non-drowsy type doesn't even work for me.


----------



## jlp879 (Jun 7, 2010)

Numismatist said:


> All of these posts makes me think that it's time for a 5TH major theme park at Disney to absorb the crowds...I wonder if that would just draw more people down?



I was wondering if Universal's new Wizarding World will take some pressure off Disney.  We'll be there in the fall, and I hoping it will, but then I'll have to brave the IOA crowds with the kids.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 7, 2010)

jlp879 said:


> I was wondering if Universal's new Wizarding World will take some pressure off Disney. We'll be there in the fall, and I hoping it will, but then I'll have to brave the IOA crowds with the kids.


I'm guessing that it probably will.  We've always gone during their fall "free dining" promotion (although that'll probably be changing now that we have a timeshare in Orlando!). They announced that promotion later than usual, and the speculation is that the delay in announcing the fall promotion was because they were still working on filling the resorts for the summer.


----------



## DVC Mike (Jun 7, 2010)

Nope, never.


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 12, 2010)

I had a horrible experience about five years ago.  The trip included myself, my daughter, my sister and my cousin with her daughter (same age as mine - I think 13 at the time).

My cousin's daughter was and is spoiled and used to getting absolutely everything she wants.  She did nothing but whine the whole time.  Everything revolved around her.  She was also not into following any kind of rules and went out of her way to prove that she was a pain in the you know what.  My cousin could not stop apologizing for her behavior.  It happened once and of course, won't happen again.


----------



## klynn (Jun 12, 2010)

We have taken our kids to Disney World 30 times in the last 14 years.  We have always had a wonderful time.  Sorry your experience wasn't so good!


----------



## cindi (Jun 12, 2010)

The very first time we went! 

We did everything wrong.  Went in July (thought I was going to die from the heat and humidity and crowds) with a just 3 and almost 5 year old. Got up in the middle of the darn night to get on the early plane.

Got there and went straight to the park at noon.  

And didn't think we needed strollers so ended up carrying both kids both because they were tired and because we thought they were going to get trampled in the crowds.

Somehow the first ride we ended up in line for was the Haunted Mansion.  While standing in line it started pouring down rain which actually felt good because we were so hot. 

After wating about am hour in line we were literally the next ones to get on the ride and they turned on the lights and shut it down because of lightening.  We were all promped up against the walls and my son said "let's go home".  I really pretty much agreed with him!

And yet somehow we went back, much wiser in our choices from then.  And it is our favorite place to go.   

Having said that, we took our 2 year old grandson on his first trip in Oct. He would have been fine if it weren't for his mother!


----------



## mecllap (Jun 12, 2010)

jlp879 said:


> I was wondering if Universal's new Wizarding World will take some pressure off Disney.  We'll be there in the fall, and I hoping it will, but then I'll have to brave the IOA crowds with the kids.



No --not likely.  It's only one new ride and shops/eateries, with a neat physical setting.  Still only the same one-day IOA experience for people who venture over there.  Some people may visit who don't usually go, but not likely to affect the numbers at WDW by a noticeable amount.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 13, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I broke out in a sun rash that was so severe after being in the pool one day (not sunburn because I wore sunscreen for that), I couldn't wear anything but my underwear or swimsuit for two days because I itched non-stop.  I never swim in a pool in the sun now.  I always swim at a shady pool, or in the evening.  I thought I outgrew that rash, but apparently it was just in wait.



I broke out in a rash last March in Hawaii. Turned out it was the sunscreen I was using (Bullfrog).


----------



## 1st Class (Jun 13, 2010)

cindi said:


> The very first time we went!
> 
> 
> 
> ... we took our 2 year old grandson on his first trip in Oct. He would have been fine if it weren't for his mother!



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

*we just got back from our worst trip ever!*

I think that it can happen to anyone. 

My husband and I love WDW. We have been married for 7 years, and including the WDW test trip that I took him on pre-proposal, we have been 12 times during the time that we have known each other. Prior to our marriage, I already owned by OKW points (I bought them on my 5th trip in a 5 year period) so I have probably been 30 times or so.

Anyway, we got there on June 4th. It was lovely, warm and the crowds were there, but not unbearable. For the full 10 days, each day was hotter and more crowded than the day before. I had brought one pair of shoes and one pair of sandals. My husband discouraged my from wearing shorts and the long pants that I had brought were both denim. I burnt up, my feet hurt, and then I got a terrible cold that I still have.

On top of the physical limitations, the weather, the crowds, we suffered one misadventure after another. My husband lost his wallet. It was returned without the money (still we are very grateful that all of the ID, annual passes and credit cards were all intact). The pictures we had taken on Buzz Lightyear, did not come in the package, instead we got a couple that did not look like us. Although they were better looking, it wasn't the pictures that we had ordered. Just stuff that interfered with our enjoyment of the trip.

We will be going back in September (I have 3 trips booked for this year). I find that I am over-planning the next trip. I guess I am trying to exercise some control like that will keep this from repeating.

I can certainly understand your disappointment. My bonus son has a bad case of the "I want"s when we are on vacation and it drives me crazy --- and he is in his 20s. He also wants to sleep in on the days that we have planned to make rope drop and complains alot. We just don't let him go much any more. My son and his wife spend a lot of their time shopping --- which also drives me crazy. My son doesn't like the rides --- and never has. Dumbo, Caroussel, Its a Small World are all okay. Peter Pan and Winnie the Pooh are do-able but out of his comfort zone. Those darn kids just are never as happy and enjoying themselves as I think that they should be. And my son has been going since 1987, so I don't see it getting much better for him. (On the second trip after I had bought my DVC points, he was 14 or so at the time, he said, "Mom, do we have to go to DisneyWorld AGAIN?" He hasn't even questioned it since then. And is happier to go now that he is married and his wife loves WDW almost as much as I do - she and my bonus daughter are the redeeming family members.

So Ian and I enjoy it best just the two of us.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

*we just got back from our worst trip ever!*

I think that it can happen to anyone. 

My husband and I love WDW. We have been married for 7 years, and including the WDW test trip that I took him on pre-proposal, we have been 12 times during the time that we have known each other. Prior to our marriage, I already owned by OKW points (I bought them on my 5th trip in a 5 year period) so I have probably been 30 times or so.

Anyway, we got there on June 4th. It was lovely, warm and the crowds were there, but not unbearable. For the full 10 days, each day was hotter and more crowded than the day before. I had brought one pair of shoes and one pair of sandals. My husband discouraged my from wearing shorts and the long pants that I had brought were both denim. I burnt up, my feet hurt, and then I got a terrible cold that I still have.

On top of the physical limitations, the weather, the crowds, we suffered one misadventure after another. My husband lost his wallet. It was returned without the money (still we are very grateful that all of the ID, annual passes and credit cards were all intact). The pictures we had taken on Buzz Lightyear, did not come in the package, instead we got a couple that did not look like us. Although they were better looking, it wasn't the pictures that we had ordered. Just stuff that interfered with our enjoyment of the trip.

We will be going back in September (I have 3 trips booked for this year). I find that I am over-planning the next trip. I guess I am trying to exercise some control like that will keep this from repeating.

I can certainly understand your disappointment. My bonus son has a bad case of the "I want"s when we are on vacation and it drives me crazy --- and he is in his 20s. He also wants to sleep in on the days that we have planned to make rope drop and complains alot. We just don't let him go much any more. My son and his wife spend a lot of their time shopping --- which also drives me crazy. My son doesn't like the rides --- and never has. Dumbo, Caroussel, Its a Small World are all okay. Peter Pan and Winnie the Pooh are do-able but out of his comfort zone. Those darn kids just are never as happy and enjoying themselves as I think that they should be. And my son has been going since 1987, so I don't see it getting much better for him. (On the second trip after I had bought my DVC points, he was 14 or so at the time, he said, "Mom, do we have to go to DisneyWorld AGAIN?" He hasn't even questioned it since then. And is happier to go now that he is married and his wife loves WDW almost as much as I do - she and my bonus daughter are the redeeming family members.

So Ian and I enjoy it best just the two of us.

elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 16, 2010)

Rick and I love Disneyworld, just the two of us.  We have been married 37 years and have three kids, all of which love Disney, but our son, middle child, is also a whiner and wants to sleep in on vacation (until 1:00 PM!).  He is still single and wonders why.   He always wants to go to Disney with us, and that would be fine, except he really is on a different schedule from the two of us.  We are up early, eat breakfast, and we are out of the door by 8:00 sharp.  

Our daughter has the little ones, including our granddaughter who loves Disney and the princesses, and everything at the parks.  She is only 3 1/2 and cannot ride everything.  We would love to have her at Disney with us again, but we have three trips planned ahead of us, and not one of them are going to be with our granddaughter.  Our daughter loves Disney so much, but they are planning a trip to Italy, and a cruise to Mexico, so she has no vacation left to go with us.  She wants her vacations just with her little family.  It's okay with me, but we loved seeing Evie at Disney the two times we were there.  We also went to Disneyland, so actually three trips!  She grinned from ear to ear, the entire trip.  She loved the characters, the rides, the atmosphere.  She was an absolute angel.  

Our oldest son hasn't been to Disney since 1999.  He loves it, but he went to work right out of college, and he and his wife go to Hawaii more than we have been.  Seriously!   They love that trip and go every chance they can get.  They want to go to Disney sometime soon, but he is a civil engineer and out of work right now, and their only income is his wife's, and she doesn't make that much.  He needs a job!  He cannot afford anything but his bills right now.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmm ... I have never double posted before. I can;t figure out how I did it.


----------

